

How to Use Your Computer All Day Without Hurting Your Eyes - aadilrazvi
https://medium.com/p/305486c107b4

======
snewman
Taking a short break every 20~30 minutes is a good idea for other reasons,
too. It gives you a chance to get up and walk around for a minute, which gets
your blood moving and counteracts some of the ill effects of sitting in a
chair all day. And it gives you a chance to re-examine whatever task you were
working on; it's surprising how often you'll realize you were making the job
overly complicated, or doing something that didn't really need to be done.

~~~
aadilrazvi
Yep, I'm a huge fan of the Pomodoro technique, which forces me to do this.
Works wonders.

